# Introducing Some Nice Unique Features ! Please Read On



## Neutral Singh (Jan 19, 2005)

Fateh All

I would like to take this opportunity to announce a couple of useful enhancements to your SPN experience...

1. *Member's personal Webpage* : This facility gives each member an opportunity to say something about themselves and their philosophy about life in general... You can share anything about yourself and about the people who have influenced during your journey in life. The idea is to represent yourself in such a way as to give a feel of SPN family to all members. 

To create your own webpage simply click button in your navigation menu called --> *Profile* and then click *Webpage Content* --> and there enter all the information about yourself in html format. To make things clear, you are requested to check up with my profile and see it for yourself. I hope you like this addition to your profile section.


2. *Member's personal Guestbook* : Now, if you are inspired by a message by the member and would like to laud/congratulate them for his/her efforts publically then this is the right option. You can leave a message of encouragement to that members in clicking into his/her profile and sign the very personal guestbook of that members...

Please dont forget to give your feedback. Another little annoucement will be made in the coming days.

And ofcourse Enjoy and have a nice time...

Aman


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice work Aman ji I liked it and hope every body else also do so


----------



## Arvind (Jan 19, 2005)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Nice work Aman ji I liked it and hope every body else also do so


Sounds great 

I am going to do this sooner.

Thanks Aman veer


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 19, 2005)

Already filled out my webpage...!


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 19, 2005)

Oops !! I simply forgot to mention how to enter your webpage content... hee hee !!

The following are the instructions... my apologies for the inconvienance...

To create your own webpage simply click a button in your navigation menu called --> *Profile* and then click *Webpage Content* --> and there enter all the information about yourself in html format and Save.

Regards


----------



## jag1t (Jul 8, 2006)

Option Webpage Content is not available in the Quick navigation menu.

Not being able to make it work. Also wish to edit my profile. Please help.


----------



## Admin (Jul 9, 2006)

jag1t said:
			
		

> Option Webpage Content is not available in the Quick navigation menu.
> 
> Not being able to make it work. Also wish to edit my profile. Please help.



Webpage Content Option was replaced with a User Page Option. You can access your profile by clicking *My Profile* at the top of this screen and then select *Edit Profile* and finally click *Edit User Page* in the left hand menu to create your webpage content. You can use My Profile menu option to edit various aspects of your userprofile.


Hope it helps.

Regards


----------



## jag1t (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you for the help.  profile ammended but still cant get edit user profile


----------



## Admin (Jul 9, 2006)

Please click --> Edit User *Page*


----------

